# ACAD C3D Hydraflow Storm Sewers



## bradlelf (Jan 22, 2013)

Civil 3D Users:

Anyone else having a problem using Hydraflow storm sewers? I have used Hydraflow since the 2003 version and the inlet capacity/flow spread computation for the Version 9 (2012 ACAD C3D) has completely changed.

I ran a HEC22 hand computation on an inlet and got a completely different flow spread/depth than V9 Hydraflow. I reran the same information on an old copy of Hydraflow 2003 version and got the correct (relatively speaking) answer per HEC22.

Anyone else having similar issues?

My company is a gold beta subscriber for AutoCAD so I am working this up the chain with them; but I wanted to reach out to you guys to see if you noticed the same thing.

I attached two PDFs; one in V9 and 2003. One inlet has a 2" local depression the other does not. Notice how the local depression results in no change in the V9 printout.

Thoughts?

DOC011813.pdf


----------

